# 

## Ryszard1

Napewno niejeden z was pragnie lub realizuje juz, a moze nawet 
wybudowal dom swoich marzen. Ja zawsze marzylem o malym domku 
z drewna. Moje marzenie udalo mi sie zrealizowac i domek z bali 
juz stoi.Mialem tez mozliwosc wlasnorecznie sam go zaprojektować.
I o dziwo z realizacja budowy nie mialem az tak duzo problemow.
Zostala co prawda wykonczeniowka, ale ja mozna wykonac juz pomieszkajac w nim. Zdobylem ciekawe doswiadczena zwiazane z budowa domow oraz projektowaniem, chetnie sie z nimi podziele i pomoge. Ciekawe czy jest wiecej FORUMowiczow zadowolonych ze swoich marzen, czy sa tez tacy ktorzy dalej szukaja porad ?

----------


## EDZIA

Witaj
Napisz coś więcej na temat swojego domku. Ja niestety jeszcze nie jestem na tym etapie mój domek podobno zaczyna się już tworzyć i mam nadzieję, że już niedługo będę go mogła zobaczyć co prawda jeszcze nie na swoim placu budowy ale będzie to już mój domek też drewniany z bala.
pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## Ryszard1

Moj tez byl tworzony gdzies na poludniu Polski. Trwalo to troszke. A puzniej byl "poskladany" z tych gotowych elementow.
Dluzej trwal projekt, dobrze jest wszystko sobie zaplanowac,
wczesniej, pozmieniac jeszcze przed postawieniem. 
Teraz jak juz stoi widze ze mozna bylo kilka szczegolow zrobic
inaczej, ale to sa tylko drobiazgi. 
Dobrym pomyslem jest zebrac maksymalnie duzo wiadomosci na
ten temat. Ja spedzilem kilka miesiecy werujac pisma, strony
www i potem rozmawiajac i ogladajac oferty roznych firm zanim
zdecydowalem sie. Oczywiscie jak wiekszosc tu nie jestem budowlancem ale teraz calkiem inaczej widze sprawy budowy,

----------


## EDZIA

Ja prawie rok przygotowywałam się do wyboru projektu i w końcu wybrałam. Wydawało mi się, że jest wszystko zaplanowane i jest o.k. Obecnie mam już fundamenty i wydaje mi się zbyt mały.
Jaka firma budowała Twój domek.
Ewa

----------


## kasia0504

także marzę o małym drewnianym.przeczytałam mnóstwo prasy i zobaczyłam mnóstwo ofert.interesuje mnie firma i koszty oczywiście.bede wdzięczna za każdąinformację.mieszkam na Śląsku.
pozdrawiam

----------


## EDZIA

Kasiu ja również buduję na Śląsku a firmę mam, że tak powiem z okolicy /Beskidy/ jak będziesz zainteresowana to daj znać a może niedługo będziesz mogła już go już zobaczyć  :Smile:  
pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## Ryszard1

Widzac fundamenty zawsze wydaje sie ze domek jest jakby mniejszy
wiec sie tym nie przejmuj. Fundamenty do domku drewnianego, 
zwłaszcza parterowego moga byc mniejsze. Moje skladaly sie z 4
wylanych law, bo moj domek jest tylko malym domkiem letniskowym.
Ja zwrocilem uwage na material, dlatego moj jest ze swierku
skandynawskiego, ktory podobno jest lepszy od polskiej sosny. 
Ma wiecej zywicy i gestsze sloje. Bardzo wazna jest izolacja 
poziomu powyzej fundamentow i solidnosc ekipy montujacej.
Warto przemyslec grubosc scian. Moje jako "letniskowe" sa 
cieniutkie, ale jako "caloroczne" dalbym o grubosci 21 cm co 
umozliwiloby zrezygnowanie z nieekologicznego ocieplenia.

----------


## EDZIA

A dlaczego właśnie 21 cm a nie 20 lub 22?

----------


## Ryszard1

Ta ilosc cm tak dokladnie nie jest taka wazna. Poprostu im ich 
jest wiecej tym wieksza izolacja cieplna. Ale tak naprawde to
zalezy ona tez od rodzaju drewna, jego "kondycji", jakosci,
rodzaju i ilosci polaczen oraz ilosci, wielkosci naturalnych
pekniec. U mnie jeszcze ich nie widac, ale moje bale maja 
dopiero kilka miesiecy i za soba troszke upalnego lata i mrozow.
Wazne jest polaczenie bali. Ja mam np dwa wpusty, tak ze 
w przypadku nawet jak bale beda pracowac (a przeciez musza)
to nie ma sily zeby powstaly szpary. Przynajmiej w to mocno
wierze bo nie mam przeciez zadnej izolacji,

----------


## Maco

Wracając do pytania tego wątku mam wrażnie, że zdecydowana większość forumowiczów to albo budujący albo zabierający się za budowanie. Dlatego więszkość z nas szuka tu porad !

A dom z bali to też było moje marzenie ale nie stać mnie było na "prawdziwy" dom z bali (gr bala powyżej 28cm bodajże) więc się "przesiadłem" na szkielecik  :Smile:

----------


## Maco

Ewa, jak tam "nasza" firma ? Ja cały czas o nich myślę...

----------


## EDZIA

Maćku pisałam o tym w domach z bali. Robią mi więźbę na garażu i wczoraj miałam wizytę bardzo wymagającego kierownika budowy, który był pod wrażeniem solidności wykonania. Mam nadzieję, że dom zrobią mi równie solidnie.

----------


## Maco

Właśnie przeczytałem. I się cieszę z tych wiadmości podwójnie   :Smile:  Raz, że Tobie dobrze zrobili a dwa, że bliżej mi do wyboru firmy...  :Smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Wiesz nie chciałabym zapeszać ale jak dotąd to jakieś dobre duszki czuwają nad moją budową. Pierwsze to był wybór kierownika budowy wszyscy mi go odradzali, bo jest bardzo wymagający wszystkiego się czepia i nic nie przepuści ja zaryzykowałam i się cieszę, bo jak dotąd jest bardzo zadowolony , bez dyskusji wszystkie prace mi zatwierdzał i dlatego tak się ucieszyłam z jego opinii a na budowie bywa bardzo często był już chyba z 5 razy.
Sprzyja mi również pogoda. Jak w poniedziałek dowiedziałam się,ze przywożą materiał na więźbę to gdyby nie fakt, że byłam za granicą i nie miałam przy sobie ich numeru tel. to napewno odesłałabym ich z powrotem a tu od wtorku pogoda super.  :Smile:

----------


## Maco

Ja bym powiedział, że to Twoje pozytywne myślenie prowadzi Twoje sprawy w dobrym kierunku !

----------


## EDZIA

Dzięki coś vchyba w tym jest. Acha zapomniałam dodać / mojej budowy to różni dziwni ludzie doglądają  :eek:  m.in leśnik obecnie stolarz i jego opinia na temat jakości drzewa również jest bardzo pozytywna. Mam nadzieję,że moja radość nie jest przedwczesna.
pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## Ryszard1

Cos w tym jest, tzn podgladania w czasie budowy i zaraz po.
U mnie tez bylo nieskonczenie duzo ciekawskich ludzi. Dobrze ze sam sie troche w tym orientowalem i jak jeszcze dostalem
katalog i inne materialy z firmy ktora w tym czasie budowala
moj domek moglem zastapic ich w odpowiedziach. Bo inaczej chyba
by nigdy tego mojego domku nie skonczyli ...

----------


## EDZIA

Wiesz u mnie to narazie jest to zwykła budowa a ludzie kręcą się w celu sprawdzenia wykonawców /ja nie mam możliwości w ciągu dnia bywać na budowie/. Problem o którym piszesz zacznie się tak przypuszczam w chwili montażu drewnianej części domu na placu budowy.
Ewa

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: EDZIA dnia 2003-01-27 08:50 ]</font>

----------


## kasia0504

Dzięki Ewo , oczywiście jestem zainteresowana,a Twój domek z wielką przyjemnością zobaczę kiedy będzie już stał.
o Twojej firmie możesz mi napisać na mój adres 
[email protected]
Za wszystko z góry dziękuję.
Ja tez chyba ze względu na koszty skupię sie na szkielecie drewnianym.
Czy macie projekty indywidualne , czy gotowe,a jak gotowe to jakie?
pozdrawiam

----------


## EDZIA

Kasiu wysłałam Ci informację na podany adres
pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## Ryszard1

Domek w szkielecie drewnianym napewno bedzie tanszy, choc domek z bali, odpowiednio grubych i takich polokraglych, z odpowiednim wyposazeniem wewnetrznym to jest to. Ciekawe czy sa takie domki, takie z bala, tak do konca, gdzie wszysto, i w srodku tez jest orginalnie drewniane ? Ja bede chcial wyposazajac moj maly domek takze w srodku choc troszke zadbac zeby wszystko bylo z drewna, choc napewno nie bedzie to w staromodnym stylu. Musze pomyslec o dodatkach, ozdobach, np myslalem o starym kole od wozu, ktore powiesilbym na scianie. Narazie mam tylko powieszona stara lampe naftowa ...

----------


## EDZIA

Nie wiem co rozumiesz przez orginalnie drewniane. Ja planuję odnowić stare drewniane meble i częściowo będzie wiklina, materiały głownie lniane.

----------


## Ryszard1

> On 2003-01-28 21:54, EDZIA wrote:
> Nie wiem co rozumiesz przez orginalnie drewniane. Ja planuję odnowić stare drewniane meble i częściowo będzie wiklina, materiały głownie lniane.


Wlasnie to !
Ja narazie mam tylko lampe naftowa. Teraz bede musial pozbierac jakies sprzety z drewna. Sam nie wiem jak sie za to zabrac. Czesc mebli poprostu zrobie sam. Napewno beda to polki, szafa : taka wnekowa ktora zrobie na waskim boku pokoju. I oczywiscie lozko : stelaz z belek, na to deseczki, a na nie materac,  taki gotowy, sprezynowy. Wystroj powinien pasowac do calego domku, a moj jest co prawda z bali, ale nie sa to takie staromodne, okragle niestety. Dlatego wszstko w srodku bedzie z drewna, ale troszke takie bardziej nowoczesne, choc nie awangardowe. Staromodne, orginalne napewno beda dodatki : np kolo od wozu, lampa naftowa, moze wiszaca skora, obrazki ...
Oj duzo mam pomyslow, np przykleje szprosy na okna, (bo mam takie ladne drewniane, szczelne, otwierane na bok i do gory, z szyba zespolona) zeby wygladaly bardziej staromodnie choc juz nawet te okna nie da sie upodobnic calkiem do takich b.starych, niestety,

----------


## EDZIA

Nie chciałabym tak wszystkiego mieć w staryn stylu, bo nie wiem jak czułabym się w takich wnętrzach. Też myślę o drewnianych półkach no i nie wyobrażam sobie plastików i płyt pilśniowych w tym domu. Szczerze mówiąc nie mam jeszcze takiej ostatecznej koncepcji aranżacji myślę,że wystrój będzie się tworzył powoli nie chcę się wprowadzać do gotowca zaaranżowanego.
pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## EDZIA

Niestety najwięcej problemów mam z wystrojem kuchni. Nie mam zupełnie koncepcji co do mebli.
Czy masz jakieś koncepcje

----------


## Ryszard1

Powinna byc duza, z wygodnym duzym stolem, do tego krzesla, okna z zaslonkami w kratke. Pasowalby jakis kredens. Nowoczesne urzadzenia trzebaby jakos poukrywac, zeby sie za mocno nie rzucaly w oczy. Duzo naturalnego drewna, jasne kolory, z ew. ciemniejszymi dodatkami, nawet w czerwieni.
Ja w swoim domku bede mial kacik kuchenny (bo to domek letniskowy) razem z pokojem - calosc ma ok 25 m2. Ten kacik bedzie nizszy bo bedzie pod antresola, za to wlasciwy salon ma powyzej 4 m, wiec przestrzen chyba bedzie. Mam juz 2 typowe szafki kuchenne (pozostalosc po mojej starej kuchni w bloku). Okleje je boazeria i doloze taki kombajn - trzy w jednym : schowana lodowka, kuchenka elektyczna i maly stalowy zlew. Do tego beda puleczki i to musi starczyc,

----------


## EDZIA

Najgorzej jest własnie wykombinować coś w co dałoby się wsadzić takie urządzenia jak lodówka, zmywarka i zlew. Kredens mam taki wiekowy ale prawdziwy drewniany muszę go tylko oskrobać i czymś nan nowo pokryć.

----------


## Ryszard1

> On 2003-01-29 17:17, EDZIA wrote:
> Najgorzej jest własnie wykombinować coś w co dałoby się wsadzić takie urządzenia jak lodówka, zmywarka i zlew. Kredens mam taki wiekowy ale prawdziwy drewniany muszę go tylko oskrobać i czymś nan nowo pokryć.


Lodowke mozna schowac do szafki, ja w domu mam tak zrobione. Inne urzadzenia tez sa w szafkach. Byle nie ustawiac/pozawieszac za duzo tych szafek i nie tak w jednym miejscu.
Ja mam w planach kupic do domku taka szafke-kombajn: srednia lodowka + 2 palnikowa kuchenka el. + umywalka ze stali nierdzewnej z plyta ociekowa + pod zlewem szafka. Ma toto wym 100x90x60. Kosztuje ok. 1200 zl. Drzwiczki okleje boazeria. Do tego 2 szafki, tez okleje. I jeszcze drewniane poleczki. I wystarczy bo to bedzie mala kuchnia. W normalnym mieszkaniu gorzej, bo trzeba wiecej mebli,

----------


## EDZIA

Szukam czegoś co by stylem pasowało do kredensu, bo nie chciałabym tak mieszać. Widziałam juz kilka rzeczy, które pasowałyby ale niestety z wymiarami krucho

----------


## Ryszard1

A duza masz kuchnie ?
Moze ja polaczyc z salonem, tak jak ja zrobilem - wtedy miejsce sie znajdzie. A "zbierane" meble mozna upodobnic do siebie poprzez pomalowanie na ten sam kolor i poprzez dodanie takich samych dodatkow, np uchwytow.
Ja chce poprzyklejac na wszystkich drzwiczkach boazerie ktora niejako sprawi ze beda z jednego kompletu,

----------


## EDZIA

Moja kuchnia ma 14 m2 i jest oddzielona od salonu bo lubię robić domowe przetwory a w salonie trochę nie uchodzi np. kisić ogórki, robić dżemy. Napewno będzie z  dużym stołem.

----------


## Ryszard1

Moja kuchnia w mieszkaniu blokowym ma tez prawie 14 m2. Ale  duzego stolu juz nie zmiescilem, za to mam duzo szafek z orginalnym blatem z granitu. Dobrze ze ja nie robie przetworow.
Niedawno, aby ja powiekszyc (tak, w bloku tez mozna powiekszyc kuchnie) poprzez wyburzenie scianki dzialowej polaczylem ja z duzym przedpokojem. I teraz jest przestronnie ...

----------


## EDZIA

Obecnie mam kuchnię 10m2 i stół swobodnie się mieści /taki dla 4 osób/. W domu mebli w kuchni nie planuję mieć więcej zatem stół większy się powinien zmieścić.

----------


## Ryszard1

A co masz na podlodze ?
Ja w bloku gdzie mieszkam mam stsndardowe kafelki, te same  co w przedpokoju z ktorym kuchnia stanowi jedna calosc. Sa chyba najpraktyczniejsze. Ale w domku z bala, tak jak wszystko tak i podloga bedzie z drewna, czyli z desek. Nawet w lazience sa deski. I naprawde wyglada to fajnie. Oczywiscie odpowiednio je zaimregnowalem i utwardzilem. Ciekawe ja sie sprawdzi w praktyce,

----------


## EDZIA

W mieszkaniu w bloku mam wszędzie panele w kuchni również. Naprawdę w łazience masz deski ? Ciekawe jak się sprawdzą. Mój mąż jest zagorzałym przeciwnikiem płytek ceramicznych i też coś ostatnio marzył o drewnianej podłodze w łazience

----------


## Ryszard1

Caly domek mam ze swierka skandynawskiego. I deski podlogowe rowniez. Wszystkie podlogi pomalowalem Caponem i kilka razy lakierem poliuretanowym, polskim. Tylko o sama lazienke sie troszke balem i poszukalem czegos specjalnego. Znalazlem lakier do impregnacji drewna, specjalny, gleboko penetrujacy, oparty na nafcie. Pomalowalem nim 2 warstwy, ale juz bez Caponu bo Capon jak wiesz blokuje wsiakanie nastepnych warstw lakieru, a mi zalezalo zeby czyms nasycic te deski. Drewno troszke sciemnialo. Na ten podklad dalem normalnie juz 3 warstwy lakieru poliuretanowego w odstepach kilkugodzinnych (malowalem w upal), przecierajac papierem sciernym. Po lecie, bo mysle spedzic w domku juz te lato, sprawdze jak sie takie zabezpieczenie sprawilo,

----------


## EDZIA

Myślę, że przed położeniem w naszej łazience "czegoś" zdążymy się jeszcze wymienić doświadczeniami na temat łazienkowej podłogi.

----------


## Ryszard1

> On 2003-01-30 23:00, EDZIA wrote:
> Myślę, że przed położeniem w naszej łazience "czegoś" zdążymy się jeszcze wymienić doświadczeniami na temat łazienkowej podłogi.


Ten czas szybko leci, i jak sie juz zacznie praca, to zobaczysz jaki bedzie mlyn, i na spokojne myslenie nie bedzie czasu.
Lepiej nieraz spokojnie pomyslec, a teraz przed wiosna jest na to czas. Ja np teraz rozwazam co zrobic przed zadaszonym tarasem i z czego zrobic sciezke do furtki. Zawsze takie przemyslenia pomagaja mi zasnac,

----------


## EDZIA

Dzięki za wsparcie. Izolacja zrobiona wg. mnie bardzo dobrze. Pogoda nam sprzyjała - słoneczko i plusowa temp.zatem nie było większych problemów.

----------


## Ryszard1

Izolacja pozioma to podstawa, zwlaszcza w drewnianych domkach.
Bo zmokniecie drewna to nic takiego, ale jak nie bedzie ono moglo wyschnac to juz gorzej : bedzie butwiec i plesniec. Ciezko puzniej to naprawic. Ziemia jest czesto dlugo wilgotna i nie mozna pozwolic zeby drewno w naturalny dla siebie sposob wyciagalo wilgoc z gleby.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Bardzo fajny dialog.Jeslipozwolicie to się podłącze,bo jesli chodzi o gusta i marzenia to mamay zdaje się mocno podobne a wy jesteście bardziej zaawansowani w ich realizacji.Własnie czekam na obiecaną wiadomość od edzi i przeglądam sobie forum.Ryszerd zastanawiał się czy ktoś ma dom "100%" z drewna.Ja właśnie tak sobię mój planuję :ściany zew. z bala min.200mm(bez ocieplenia),dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem nad połową parteru(salon bez stropu-tylko belki),ogrzewanie kominkowe wspomagane grzejącymi płytami kamiennymi ,kuchnia murowana,krokwie widoczne od wewnątrz.łazienka...no własnie-jestem bardzo ciekawy twoich desek w łazience!

----------


## EDZIA

Piotr wysłałam Ci rano wiadomość emailem z trochę innego adresu z pracy sprawdź swoją pocztę.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: EDZIA dnia 2003-02-28 14:31 ]</font>

----------


## piotr.nowy

Właśnie odebrałem ,wielkie dzięki!!!!!!!

----------


## EDZIA

Piotr dopiero teraz doczytałam Twoją poprzednią wypowiedź dokładniej. Napisz coś więcej o tych kamiennych płytach grzejących przyznaję się,że pierwsze o nich słyszę.
pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## Ryszard1

Edziu, jak tam izolacja, czy zaczeli juz montaz bali ?

Piotr, mam wszystko w swierku, i lazienke tez, zaimregnowac trzeba i po strachu. Ten twoj bedzie napewno super, moze taki jak widzialem w tym czasopismie :

Ogladalem wczoraj jakies budowlane czasopismo (na okladce byl dom z bali) : byl tam ciekwy artykul o domu z bali, okraglych,

----------


## EDZIA

Ryszardzie izolacja jest o.k./tak myślę/ a domek jeszcze za chwilę wybieram się na budowę to zobaczę stan z czwartku to ułożone ściany parteru i belki stropowe.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Ryszard Nie widziałem tego czasopisma (poszukam!)<dzięki za dobre słowo.
Edzia-jest taka firma zdaje się z Wrocławia,która w granitowych lub marmurowych płytach montuje:a/.kable grzejne-wersja elektryczna;b/.rurki-wersja c.o.(oczywiście niewidoczne od frontu) .Całość ma grubość ok. 3cm.KIlkanaście rodzajów kamienia(polskie,portugalskie,włoskie),kilka wielkości i mocy,różne wykończenia(polerowane,prostokątne,łamane).Dzia  ła toto jak piac akumulacyjny.Wyposażenie dodatkowe to dwufunkcyjny termostat- temp.płyty i temp. pomieszczenia.Na żywo widziałem w siedzibie jakiejś firmy budowlanej we Wrocławiu(nie u producenta).Wyglądały super a ludzie byli zadowoleni.Jak znajdę namiar na producenta to dam znać.

----------


## Ryszard1

Jedna z zalet domow z bala to szybkosc montazu : rosnie taki dom w oczach. U mnie bylo podobnie tylko szybkosc byla jeszcze wieksza, juz po kilku godzinach po rozpoczeciu ukladania scian byly wstawione okna. Okna mialem takie w kpl z oscieznicami i z okiennicami. Wszystko w drewnie, z szybami zespolonymi. Byly pomalowane na brazowo jeszcze przed montazem. Pod wieczor byl juz konczony dach. Az szkoda ze nie zabralem kamery, bo niemal na kilkugodzinnej tasmie moznaby nakrecic caly montaz.
Ciekawe jak bedzie u ciebie, kiedy bedzie juz dach, bo zamieszkasz napewno jeszcze w lecie, choc wykonczeniowka napewno troszke potrwa,

----------


## EDZIA

Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że mam szansę skończyć wszystko bardzo szybko. Jedynym ograniczeniem /opóźnieniem/ w wykończeniu może stać się kasa. Pozornie dobrze zaplanowane finanse ciągle zostają korygowane przez nieprzewidziane wydatki. Zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie.

----------


## Ryszard1

Kasa, zawsze jest ten problem. I dotyczy on wszytkich i wszystkie budowu. Znam te kompromisy : czas i wybor materialow, technologii. Zawsze trzeba kabinowac zeby bylo najlepiej przy danych mozliwosciach. Ja tez, jak chyba wiekszosc musialem czesciowo skonczyc za pozyczone, bo chcialem od razu zrobic prawie pod klucz. Zostalo mi w sumie polozenie instalacji elektyrycznej (choc kabel od tablicy do domku juz mam) oraz wodnej (choc spuczka z szambem juz dziala). Zostalo jeszcze dopracowac otoczenie : np brukowany taras i alejka i plot. Na to zbieram juz pieniadze i czekam na cieplejsze dni. I latem bedzie juz mozna poletnikowac,

----------


## Ryszard1

Chcialbym zwrocic uwage na jedno co warto zrobic przy stawianiu domu. Warto zrobic sobie kronike jezeli juz nie filmowa, to chocby fotograficzna. Przez caly okres stawiania domu i jeszcze przed pstrykac zdjecia, potem mozna zrobic album i pokazywac go kiedys nawet wnukom jak budowalo sie dom. Wiem, ze okres budowy to straszne zamieszanie, ale trzeba znalesc chociazby chwilke i zrobic byle-jakie zdjecie. U mnie rownolegle ze mna robila je  firma stawiajaca domek,

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Ryszard1 dnia 2003-03-02 13:57 ]</font>

----------


## Ryszard1

W koncu doczekalem sie cieplejszych dni, a w raz znimi mozna ruszyc z pracami wykonczeniowymi. Najpilniejsze to zabezpieczenie impregnatem, czyli Drewnochronem powierzchni zewnetrznej. Ze wzgledu na pogode na razie zabezpieczylem w  lazience sciany i sufit impregnatem Herz Grunt i polakierowalem lakierem poliuretanowym (Domaluxem). Kacik kuchenny podobnie. Reszte pomaluje lakierwm akrylowym, wodnym, aby mi drewno nie zczernialo. jak skoncze to wezme sie za elektrycznosc i instalacje wodna. Macie jakies ciekawe pomysly na "wykonczeniowke" ?

----------


## piotr.nowy

Myślę, że w domu drewnianym nie ma co wydziwiać jesli chodzi o materiały użyte do wykończenia.Tylko naturalne:kamień,drewno,ratan,wiklina,szkło,ceg  a.Pokombinować można ze sposobami ich zastosowania.To oczywiście tylko moje osobiste zdanie i tak naprawdę to trzeba tylko pamietać , że budujesz dla SIEBIE i to TY masz się tam dobrze czuć.To też tylko moje osobiste zdanie. P.S.Są gdzieś na forum zdjęcia twojego domu?

----------


## Ryszard1

Widok domku, w cyklu budowy przeslalem na e-maila (www).
Teraz jestem na etapie wykanczania, wewnatrz : robie instalacje elektryczna i wodna i chce robic meble. Na zewnatrz buduje sciezke i taras (niestety chyba z polbruku), miejsce parkingowe (z kratownic) oraz drewniany plot. Wszystko jest w planach, brakuje tylko czasu. Mam niestety opoznienia z roslinnoscia, posadzilem dopiero kikadziesiat dzikich iglaczkow,

----------


## świerszcz

Witam serdecznie, chciałam się pochwalic, że ja też buduję drewniany dom z bali. Obecnie jestem na etapie płyt kart-gips. Mam już łazienkę, kotłownię, kuchnię i salon. Jeszcze miesiąc, dwa i może w nim już zamieszkamy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Ryszard dzięki za odpowiedź i zdjęcia.

----------


## Ryszard1

> On 2003-05-12 14:02, świerszcz wrote:
> Witam serdecznie, chciałam się pochwalic, że ja też buduję drewniany dom z bali...


napisz cos wiecej o swoim domku, czym sie kierowales w wybraniu tej technologi, czy wspoluczestniczyles w projektowaniu, jak chcesz go wyposazyc ...
Ja jestem na etapie wykanczania, mam pewne pomysly, ale przy realizacji zawsze mozna cos jeszcze zmienic,

----------


## Ryszard1

Chcialbym poruszyc sprawe zabezpieczenia, wykonczenia wewnetrznych scian z bala. Po dluzszych poszukiwaniach najlepszego rozwiazania zdecydowalem sie na impregnat. Warto dobrze zabezpieczyc sciany takze od wewnatrz przed szkodnikami atakujacymi drewno. Zastosowany przeze mnie na zewnatrz Drewnochron nie nadaje sie do scian wewnetrznych, dlatego znalazlem odpowiednik oparty na wodzie i dopuszczony do stosowania w pomieszczeniach, dziala przez 10 lat.  Zastosowalem v33, bezbarwny wodorozpuszczalny impregnat nowej generacji, mozna o nim poczytac na http://www.v33.pl dokladniej : http://www.v33.com/v33_fr/index_comm.htm 
Na ten impregnat w sypialniach dalem lakier akrylowy, wodny, szwedzki, a w salonie dalem lakier poliuretanowy, Domalux. Bo trzeba zabezpieczyc sciany i przed szkodnikami, plesnia i przed naturalnym starzeniem oraz czernienieniem drewna,  Jakos nie moglem sie zdecydowac na napewno lepsze materialy w pelni naturalne, np woski,

----------


## Ryszard1

Sezon urlopowo-letni w pelni, wykorzystalem go na dokonczenie instalacji elektrycznej i zabudowe pomieszczen. Gniazdka zamontowalem nisko, przy podlodze, przewody (na 750V) poprowadzilem dla bezpieczenstwa w rurkach izolacyjnych. Niezapomnialem o bezpieczniku roznicowym.
Z pozostawionych z budowy desek wykonalem meble. Aby w pomieszczeniach bylo duzo przestrzeni zmontowalem w jednym z malych  pomieszczen na cala szerokosc sciany szafe i w niej bede przechowywac wszystko to co trzeba gdzies przechowac. Niezapomnialem tez o kaciku roboczym ktory zabudowalem solidnymi polkami. Zostal mi do wykonania stol i lawy, szukam sposobow jak je najlepiej (najprosciej) zrobic domowym sposobem, ma moze ktos na to sposob ?

----------


## stefbud

Może wykorzystać do tego okorowane kłody świerkowe ( gładsze od sosny) przecięte wzdłuż. Takie do 2,5m długości kosztują niewiele. Życzę dobrych pomysłów.   :big grin:

----------


## Ryszard1

Meble i wyposazenie wnetrza musi pasowac do ogolnego stylu domu.
A ja wybralem, znaczy sie wyszedl mi styl wspolczesny, nie nowoczesny taki stonowany. Na styl surowy, stary nie zdecydowalem sie choc mi sie bardzo podoba. Po prostu niosl by on za soba za duzo trudnosci w realizacji. Wiec i stol i lawa musi byc zwyczajna, z prostych desek, w prostej formie zeby pasowala do reszty. Ewentualnie moze byc jakis "stary" dodatek, np ozdoba na scianie czy ustawiona na polce. W sumie jeszcze nic takiego nie mam, dopiero rozgladam sie,

----------


## Ryszard1

Udalo sie wykonac pierwszy powazny mebel : duzy, solidny stol. Blat jest z sosnowych desek podlogowych, nogi z belek 7x7 cm. Aby zachowac sztywnosc w polowie wysokosci dalem waska polke. 
Do kompletu zrobilem lawe na ktora uzylem szeroka, gruba deske, o  dlugosci przeszlo 2 metrow. Aby nie uginala sie za duzo, niewiele myslac posrodku dodalem piata noge.

Teraz mysle nad tym jak mozna optycznie obnizyc wysokie pomieszczenie. Sciany sa z jasnych bali, wiec chyba poziome ciemniejsze elementy, np brazowa polka dalaby pozadany efekt. A moze cos w rodzaju wiszacego zyrandola,

----------


## emems

Ciekawym rozwiązaniem na obniżenie optyczne pomieszczenia jest wykonanie półek wzdłóż całej długości ściany 20 cm pod sufitem albo na wysokości górnej krawędzi okien wzdłóz całej ściany.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ryszard1

Wlasnie o tym mysle. Mam polke wzdluz calej jednej sciany na wysokosci ok. 2m i szerokosci na 20 cm polakierowana bezbarwnym lakierem poliuretanowym. Lepszy bylby kolor orzech, tylko jak go teraz osiagnac ?
Na innych scianach powiesze cos ciemnego, np obrazki, jakies przedmioty (tylko jakie ? ) zeby tworzyly jakby ciemna opyczna linie. 
A nad sufitem zawiesze na wysokosci ok. 2m taka prostokatna rame o wymiarach 220x130 cm z pionowych desek 10x2 cm pomalowanych na orzech.
Tylko zeby bylo cieplej, bo przy takim mrozie ciezko cos zrobic,

----------


## emems

A jakbyś.. machnął tylko krawędź tej półki na ciemniejszy kolor.. kolorowym lakierem.

----------


## Ryszard1

To dobry pomysl ! Choc do sciemnienia drewna stosuje inny pomysl.
Po prostu surowe drewno bejcuje, a scislej i taniej, i chyba i lepiej pokrywam je Drewnochronem koloru orzech. Zabezpiecza to dodatkowo przed niszczeniem drewna i robakami, a pozatym Drewnochron poprostu mam. Aby sciemnic ta krawedz polki bede musial zeszlifowac ja szlifierka, sciemnic Drewnochronem i polakierowac bezbarwnym lakierem. Choc chyba pomalowanie brazowym lakierem byloby prostsze,

----------


## Ryszard1

Zrobilo sie wkoncu cieplej i przyszedl czas na realizacje pomyslow. Na czolowa krawedz jasnej polki przybilem cienka listwe szerokosci 4 cm pokrytej orzechowym Drewnochronem. Pod sufitem powiesilem duzy prostokad z desek takze w kolorze brazowym. Efekt obnizenia salonu wyszedl dobrze, wydaje sie on nizszy i szerszy. 
Czas rozwiazac nastepny problem : OGRZEWANIE. Bo dni sa jeszcze chlodne i noce nienajcieplejsze, jak mozna rozwiazac ten problem prosto i skutecznie ...

----------


## emems

*Ryszard*... a ty nie masz ogrzewania c.o., albo kominka?
jak nie masz, a masz komin to proponuje zakup "kozy" do ogrzewania  :wink: 


A ja bede brac sie do odnawiania spadkowych mebli
Pozdrówka.

----------


## Ryszard1

Niestety nie pomyslalem o kominku na etapie projektu (wlasnego zreszta), a teraz jest juz za puzno. Domek jest lekki, prosty i tani wiec murowany kominek nie wchodzil w gre. Nie zakladalem mieszkania w nim zima, wiec nie potrzebne mi az tak klopotliwe ( zwlaszcza przy domku z drewna ) w budowie rozwiazanie. Ale tez chcac przedluzyc poza lato mozliwosc wekendowego spedzania w nim czasu musze to jakos rozwiazac. I takie rozwiazanie znalazlem, ale ciekaw jestem jak inni by ten problem rozwiazali ...

----------


## emems

*Ryszard* niebądź taki zdradź swój pomysł.. jeśli to nie pomysł patentowy  :wink:

----------


## Ryszard1

Do ogrzewania najwygodniej i najlepiej, szczegolnie w moim przypadku wykorzystac prad elektryczny. Na ten czas gdy sie przebywa w domku w zupelnosci wystarczy. Mozna zastosowac zwykle piece elktryczne badz szybsze dmuchawy. Ja zastosowalem cos lepszego : PROMIENNIKI. Pisano o nich wielokrotnie na tym FORUM, wiec mozna tam o nich poczytac. Ja powiesilem w kazdym z pomieszczen wysoko na scianie po jednym takim urzadzeniu. Maja regulacje mocy, praktycznie juz przy 600 W mozna spokojnie spac nawet jak temperatura na zewnatrz spada do zera stopni. A nie mam u siebie zadnego ocieplenia. Maja one takze i ta zalete ze cieplo jest juz po minucie, nie trzeba dlugo czekac. W tej technice zrobilem wlasnorecznie takze kominek z drewnianym blatem i czerwonymi ruchomymi plomieniami. Ciepla dostarczaja 2 rurki prominnikowe,

----------


## Ryszard1

Jak ten czas leci, i znow robi sie cieplo, choc bez ogrzewania w moim domku troszke zimno. 
Szukajac zajecia zainteresowalem sie ociepleniem. Korzystajac z porad FORUM na poczatek ocieplilem dach w malej sypialni. Nie do konca przekonany o nieszkodliwosci welny minerelnej wybralem ekologiczny EKOFIBER ( www.promar.info.pl ). Pod pelnym deskowaniem na listwach poukladalem cienka boazerie. Otrzymana przestrzen ( kilkanascie cm ) wypelnilem EKOFIBERem. Ze wzgledu na to ze nie bede caly czas tam mieszkal i grzal to beda okresy ze wewnatrz bedzie zimniej niz na zewnatrz nie dawalem folii paroizolacyjnej ktora zatrzymuje pare wodna. Jako izolacje przed ew. pyleniem zastosowalem (paroprzepuszczalny) szary papier pakowy kupiony w rolce. Wbrew pozorom okazal on sie bardzo wygodny przy ukladaniu (mocowalem go zszywkami) i bardzo mocny - nie przedarl sie ani razu i zapewnil b. dobra szczelnosc. Pierwszej nocy, gdzy temperatura spadla do -6 stopni wystarczyl grzejnik 600 W aby utrzymac noca temp 16 stopni,

----------


## Ryszard1

Postanowilem poszerzyc temat ocieplenia o sciany i podloge. Na poczatek ocieplilem 2 sciany, w tym najzimniejsza czyli polnocna oraz podloge. Do ocieplenia uzylem welne mineralna grubosci 10 cm ulozona miedzy deskami przybitymi pionowo na zewnatrz sciany. Oblozylem to folia paroprzepuszczalna i na to dalem 2 cm obiciowke.
Przy ociepleniu podlogi zdemontowalem deski i po polozeniu folii budowlanej na grunt (izolacja od wilgoci gruntu) miedzy legary rozwiesilem folie paroprzepuszczalna (kierunek przewodzenia folii w dol). 
Na folie, miedzy legarami wcisnelem welne mineralna, z wierzchu przykrylem folia paroizolacyjna i na to przybilem deski podlogowe. 
Wazne jest zeby welna byla otulona folia, aby nie pylila, nawet pod podloge. Pod czesc podlogi wcisnelem wymierzone i owinietej folia paroprzepuszczalna pasma welny. Dla pewnosci aby nie opadla na grunt mozna rozpiac drut, a jezeli to niemozliwe to poukladac paski styropianu lub jakis inny material izolacyjny, np plastykowe puste butelki po wodzie. 
Czekam na mrozy, choc juz teraz mozna stwierdzic ze jest wyraznie cieplej,

----------


## jm1964

Witam
będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź na kilka pytań odnosnie ocieplenia podłogi:



> Przy ociepleniu podlogi zdemontowalem deski i po polozeniu folii budowlanej na grunt (izolacja od wilgoci gruntu) miedzy legary rozwiesilem folie paroprzepuszczalna (kierunek przewodzenia folii w dol).


Czy potrzebna jest folia na gruncie mimo rozciągnięcia folii na spodzie legarów?



> Na folie, miedzy legarami wcisnelem welne mineralna, z wierzchu przykrylem folia paroizolacyjna i na to przybilem deski podlogowe. 
> Wazne jest zeby welna byla otulona folia, aby nie pylila, nawet pod podloge.


Dlaczego jest wazne, żeby nie pyliła? Czy chodzi tylko o "komfort" układania?



> Pod czesc podlogi wcisnelem wymierzone i owinietej folia paroprzepuszczalna pasma welny. Dla pewnosci aby nie opadla na grunt mozna rozpiac drut, a jezeli to niemozliwe to poukladac paski styropianu lub jakis inny material izolacyjny, np plastykowe puste butelki po wodzie.


Podpierania butelkami bym się chyba obawiał. Podłoga pracuje, o czym przekonałem się podbijając kliny pod hustające się legary.  Słupki podpierające legary, postawione na ziemi, po pewnym czasie miały kilkucentymetrowe przerwy i "podpierały powietrze". Myslę o mocowaniu drutem, nawet gdyby to wymagało dodatkowych nakładów....

A jak ocieplenie spisało się w nasze ostatnie mrozy?
Pozdrawiam
Jacek

----------


## Ryszard1

> Czy potrzebna jest folia na gruncie mimo rozciągnięcia folii na spodzie legarów?


Niekoniecznie, ale dalem ja aby ograniczyc wilgoc z podloza, choc zauwazylem ze podloze to jest w sumie suche i jalowe - nie dochodzi do niego swiatlo i nie pada na niego zadna woda. Widzialem zalecajace opisy, a koszt jest niewielki.



> Dlaczego jest wazne, żeby nie pyliła? Czy chodzi tylko o "komfort" układania ?


Welna, choc o tym sie glosno nie mowi jest b.szkodliwa : jej wlokna sa w sumie nierozkladalne, a latwo sie domyslic co sie dzieje jak je wdychamy ...



> ...Podpierania butelkami bym się chyba obawiał... mocowaniu drutem...


Wymagana jest od spodu przerwa wentylacyjna zamknietej w folii welny mineralnej. W opisach zalecaja uzycie drutu, ale wydaje mi sie ze po czasie poprostu on sie rozciagnie, bo welna dziala na niego z gory -  dlatego dalem dodatkowo puste butelki, paski styropianu, i inne podporki. Nie zauwazlem aby moje legary sie przesuwaly - stoja one na wylanych solidnych betonowych lawach. 



> A jak ocieplenie spisało się w nasze ostatnie mrozy?


W te najwieksze niestety nie bylem, ale wiele razy przebywalem przez kilka dni i nocy przy temperaturze nawet -10 stopni. Ocieplona sypialnia jest nieduza i dobrze ocieplona, w najgorszym przypadku promiennik wlaczam na podojna moc ( ok.1000 W) i po chwili mam temperature powyzej +20 stopni,

----------

